# Yellowing old anubias leaves



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Need advise with my anubias, noticed my anubias broad leaves started having yellowing o. Old leaves? I just added a coffefolia and congensis , what could be the cause? Ive read it could be lack of nitrigen? But when i tested i had nitrate of 40 ppm? Any advise? They are in my arowana tank. Should i dose with kn03? Or should i use fertilizer?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

No. Yellowing is called chlorosis and is usually a lack of iron. Add more iron and it should correct the problem. Your nitrates are high enough. No need to add more KNO3.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Anubias are primarily root feeders. If you have it planted in the substrate you should add root tabs or make a solution of the nutrient you think it is lacking and inject it around the base in small amounts.


ALSO>>> You nned to see if you have Anubias Fungus. This appears as brown crud. Gritty to the touch. It typically shows up on the roots in clumps but more typically on the rhizome and up the leaf stem.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you dosing any ferts?


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks, So far have not added any ferts to my tank. 
The Anubias are tied to driftwood. the older leaves seem to be turning yellow and dying.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

What other plants do you have? Youre going to have to add basic ferts at some point because fish poop will only get you so far.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

How/why do you have nitrates of 40ppm if you are not dosing?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah newts got a point. Stick some fast growing stems in there to suck that crap up


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think you ever said if you had signs of anubias fungus. The leaves turn yellow if the fungus is on the leaf stem.

I attached a few nutrient guides for you. Feel free to download them.


----------

